# Sold old coffee machine, need advice on the next step



## stuartm (Mar 13, 2010)

I sold my old gaggia classic (steam wand mod) and MDF recently. I'm in the market for a new setup for home, I'm missing my daily fix. I got to know it well, but I could tell it wasn't up to what I wanted.

I reckon I drink about 4 coffees a day, 2 lattes, 2 double espresso. Plus an americano for the mrs. I often make them quite early in the morning so something a little quieter than my old setup would be nice - the MDF was very loud. I was planning to go for the silvia v4 with a rocky, but then stumbled on the usual articles, suggesting that isn't the way forward. Plumbed in isn't happening.

I'd like a double boiler, pid and a lottery win to match. So in reality, I think I need to be realistic. Let's cut that list back. single boiler? what type of machine and boiler, given my limited use and needs? PID still?

Grinder wise i was looking at a Mignon. thoughts?

If I was say thinking 8/900 what would you recommend I look at. I'm still ploughing through all the different type of machines, a few handy hints for a newbie would be gratefully received. Still early days...

thanks


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi Stuart, I think you can probably do better than a single boiler assuming you're prepared to buy used.

HX machines are often very capable for making milky drinks and espresso and if you're ready to either do a bit of judgement with flushing or get an E61 grouphead with an Eric's thermometer then it's likely you'll be able to find a routine you're very happy with. If you find a cheap dual boiler then they can also be good. I'm selling an ECM HX now (as I currently have that a Sage DB and the Strega lever machine) so can't keep them all and its very good.

Final thought some of the other levers can be quite well priced and well liked if they're your sort of thing (the europiccola for example).

I don't know so much about the grinder side Mignon seems to be fairly well regarded you can also probably pick up a Mazzer Super Jolly (SJ) for about £200 used, which I've used on a half day training and seemed a good grinder for the money.

Hope that's somewhat helpful, give me a nod when you decide you want the ECM ;-)


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

If you want quiet, stay away from vibration pumps, mine sounds like a pneumatic drill









An hx is a ideal compromise if you want a dual boiler but can't afford it ... I bought an hx 9 ish years ago .... never felt the need to upgrade it .... although have 3 levers to compliment it


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Yeah true - mine is not quiet for sure


----------



## stuartm (Mar 13, 2010)

It was mostly the grinder noise on my old setup. Are you saying it would now be the machine?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I think my izzo vivi is loud when the pump runs ... It's louder than my grinder ... But then I think th Macap is a very quiet grinder, it whispers compared to my old gaggia grinder.

i guess you need to go listen to them before you buy


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Brand new Cherub £750 or an Ariete for £850, Vibiemme Domobar Junior HX £950....all prices all in including delivery!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

What is this that all HX's need cooling flushes aided with Erics Thermometer? A lot of modern HX machines come with a thermosyphon loop so all you do is a small 15 ml flush to kickstart. This means that you can steam all day and pull shots all day without the expense or inconvenience of a db.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Some cracking grinders on the for sale forum right now


----------



## stuartm (Mar 13, 2010)

Any suggestions on cheapish rotary pumped machines?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Nothing quieter than a plumbed in lever









(or a La Pavoni for the budget conscious







)


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

This week my la pavoni has been making better coffee than my HX ... Never discount the la pav !!!!!!


----------



## stuartm (Mar 13, 2010)

So I've been looking at the la pavs. The online reviews seem to suggest that they aren't great for frothing? Any thoughts on that?


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Get a single hole steam tip (£7 on eBay.de) and you're laughing.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I am waiting on my single tip ..... The current one is hard work, there is loads of power but you have very little time to get it to microform without making buckets of bubbles and over heating the milk ... It's doable, but it isn't easy


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

^^ Same problem I had, the original 3-holed tip likes to spray milk everywhere too. Frustrating!


----------

